# cage questions from a newbie



## kamani (Jul 30, 2015)

hello!! I have a question about tubing with a loft installment in a cage! a lot of people seen to use soft tubing that would be used for a washer or dryer, is that stable? or do you secure it to something and does it need to be cleaned often?

im trying to figure out which tubing would be the best for a hedgehog, i've seen both solid metal, hard plastic, and the soft tubing, but which is the best? thank you in advance if you answer!!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I think it's going to depend on you, your cage, and your hedgehog. Keep in mind, not all hedgehogs will use a loft or be willing to climb the tube to get there. Others will insist on hiding halfway up the tube rather that go all the way up or down.


----------

